# Diesel house, Copenhagen



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Has anyone visited this place recently? Can you "wander round" the middles - if you shew your ticket - or are you kept back as shewn in their video ? Is it worth a visit


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Double Acting,

I have been to the Diesel House in Copenhagen twice, in mid 2012 and mid 2013.

To me the place was definitely worth both visits, especially as I was organised enough (haha), actually lucky enough to be able to visit on days when the engine was run.

I haven't seen the video to which you refer and am not sure precisely the information that you need but, within reason, you can get fairly close to the action. 

If you can clarify what you need I will be happy to respond if I can. I also have heaps of photos if you (or anyone else) is interested.

Regards
Geoff (YM)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

I sailed on a Doxford that wouldn't go unless you waved your ticket a ticket at it(being a ships engineer is like standing in dog ****e ,you can clean it of but you cannot get rid of the smell)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

YM-Mundrabilla said:


> Double Acting,
> 
> I have been to the Diesel House in Copenhagen twice, in mid 2012 and mid 2013.
> 
> ...






 here's the video - enjoy!!


----------



## twogrumpy (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yes! what a sound as it starts, something never forgotten.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Went in April this year. I walked from the city and it took me ages finding the place as there is a lot of new building work in the area, so I'd suggest getting a taxi and ask the driver to take you to the door!
I visited on a day when it wasn't running, there were only 2 or 3 others there and I was able to wander all around the main engine levels. There are a number of other maritime displays in the building so leave yourself a few hours to browse.
Spoke to a couple of the guys who man the building and they were very knowledgeable being ex-BandW engineers and enthusiasts.
Enjoy!
John


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Having now seen the video I see that one would be unlikely to get as close as the B & W chap doing the commentary but if the engine wasn't running and you wave your ticket about - who knows?

The men manning the exhibit were certainly pleasant, enthusiastic and helpful on our two visits.

We walked to/from Copenhagen City on both occasions but I have to admit to the YMs and I getting a bit lost on our first trip.

Getting a taxi will have several advantages:


You won't get lost
You will save time
You will not have to pass through a huge shopping complex on the way

I will leave it to others to allocate the priorities......... suffice it to say that the Shopping Complex cost us a few $$ but having dragged the YMs to the Museum I was in no position to complain...(Jester)

As has been said the complex houses a comprehensive range of historic and model engines, machine tools and other things so allow a few hours.

Go to the Diesel House instead of the Tivoli Gardens if you are pushed for time. (Night)


----------



## KEITHMAR (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely! Thanks for that Y:M: ... I started to search around for the Bl**dy movement book!


----------



## Chillytoes (Dec 9, 2006)

I visited Diesel House in May this year. I went on a weekday, knowing that the big engine was not scheduled to be running. It was not an easy place to find, even the cab driver was confused, despite his GPS. Imagine my surprise and delight to find on arrival that she was to be run in the next half-hour. A group of apprentices from a local college who had arranged payment for a special run. It was great to see the 'orrible big thing start and run - very smooth. I noticed that they did not give a kick on air with the cocks open!
There are some copies and prints of the engine on another thread - "Double-Acting", I think. This particular engine was the largest and only one of it's size to be built. The crankshaft is driven by the centre pistons and the exhaust pistons drive a layshaft, low down on the exhaust side, which is coupled to the main shaft by a chain. Attached, I hope, is a pic of some of that chain to give an idea of it's size. The rest of the museum is well worth the visit, lots of scale models of various B&W's, plus quite a bit of information about the "Sealandia", this first ocean-going diesel powered ship.


----------



## Rennie Cameron (May 25, 2005)

Chillytoes said:


> I visited Diesel House in May this year. I went on a weekday, knowing that the big engine was not scheduled to be running. It was not an easy place to find, even the cab driver was confused, despite his GPS. Imagine my surprise and delight to find on arrival that she was to be run in the next half-hour. A group of apprentices from a local college who had arranged payment for a special run. It was great to see the 'orrible big thing start and run - very smooth. I noticed that they did not give a kick on air with the cocks open!
> There are some copies and prints of the engine on another thread - "Double-Acting", I think. This particular engine was the largest and only one of it's size to be built. The crankshaft is driven by the centre pistons and the exhaust pistons drive a layshaft, low down on the exhaust side, which is coupled to the main shaft by a chain. Attached, I hope, is a pic of some of that chain to give an idea of it's size. The rest of the museum is well worth the visit, lots of scale models of various B&W's, plus quite a bit of information about the "Sealandia", this first ocean-going diesel powered ship.


I was there last year. As others say, make sure you get clear directions it is in the middle of nowhere (or was). The guys are all volunteers. Unfortunately I cant recall too well the details but there is a viewing platform(s). The engine is from the local power station and accordingly to the boys there, there were a lot of Resistance munitions stored within the crankcase during the war. From my Kincaid time I was told that there were engine drawings with gun parts "included" in the B & W drawings. The guys confirmed this but these drawings where these parts were identified went missing when the B &W museum was closed. As mentioned, there are other bits and pieces well worth a look. I am sure there is a small website called "DieselHaus" or words to that effect.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.dieselhouse.dk/

We all seem to agree that a good taxi driver is required to find the place!!
John


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

The attached might help and/or be of interest.
If nothing else it will give the correct address and website.
Geoff (YM)


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

I walked it from Tivoli in about 40 minutes - straight down the Vasbygade (next to the river heading inland) then left just before you go under the pipe bridge and left again - well worth the walk - very pleasant in August '11 (Is it really that long ago?)


----------

